# Milan: regalo Belotti per la Champions.



## admin (16 Febbraio 2021)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Paolo Maldini ha pronto il regalo per il Milan in caso di qualificazione alla Champions. E' Andrea Belotti. L'attaccante può arrivare sia con Ibra sia come sostituto dello svedese. Molto dipenderà da come il Toro chiuderà il campionato. Ma il Milan più di un pensiero su Belotti lo farà.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Febbraio 2021)

A quel punto anzi l'Europa League


----------



## kipstar (16 Febbraio 2021)

il gallo secondo me quest'anno si sposta. non so dove va ...ma si sposta....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Paolo Maldini ha pronto il regalo per il Milan in caso di qualificazione alla Champions. E' Andrea Belotti. L'attaccante può arrivare sia con Ibra sia come sostituto dello svedese. Molto dipenderà da come il Toro chiuderà il campionato. Ma il Milan più di un pensiero su Belotti lo farà.


Stiamo parlando di vice comunque, io vorrei qualche titolare sulla fascia destra.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Paolo Maldini ha pronto il regalo per il Milan in caso di qualificazione alla Champions. E' Andrea Belotti. L'attaccante può arrivare sia con Ibra sia come sostituto dello svedese. Molto dipenderà da come il Toro chiuderà il campionato. Ma il Milan più di un pensiero su Belotti lo farà.



Nonostante un Toro messo molto male, Belotti sta facendo un'ottima stagione. E' un attaccante esperto, completo, maturo e pronto per una squadra di livello superiore secondo me.
Certo non ha il talento per diventare un campione, questo ormai sembra assodato, ma nel giusto contesto penso che non abbia niente da invidiare ad un Immobile che segna caterve di goal ogni stagione.

Noi abbiamo Ibra e Mandzukic, in attacco non so che mosse potremo fare.

Io non ho mai nascosto la mia opinione: il nostro attacco è semplicemente impresentabile ad alti livelli cosi come è oggi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di vice comunque, io vorrei qualche titolare sulla fascia destra.





kipstar ha scritto:


> il gallo secondo me quest'anno si sposta. non so dove va ...ma si sposta....



Ovviamente si sposterà, si è già rovinato la vita calcistica con il vecchio rinnovo non penso che sia cosi fesso da rifarlo un altra volta. 
Certo il vigile ci proverà a ingabbiarlo un altra volta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nonostante un Toro messo molto male, Belotti sta facendo un'ottima stagione. E' un attaccante esperto, completo, maturo e pronto per una squadra di livello superiore secondo me.
> Certo non ha il talento per diventare un campione, questo ormai sembra assodato, ma nel giusto contesto penso che non abbia niente da invidiare ad un Immobile che segna caterve di goal ogni stagione.



Bravo stavo pensando prorio ad Immobile. Un sig. attaccante non campione ma che può far sempre bene. 
Ad averlo quest anno un Belotti al posto di Mandzukic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bravo stavo pensando prorio ad Immobile. Un sig. attaccante non campione ma che può far sempre bene.
> Ad averlo quest anno un Belotti al posto di Mandzukic


Non credo cambi moltissimo, è un attaccante che ha bisogno di palloni per segnare. In questo momento le cose potevano cambiare con un Suarez, un campione che davvero ti avrebbe dato qualcosa in più in attacco. Detto questo Belotti come vice ci sta, ma se non aumentiamo la qualità dei tre trequartisti dietro il centravanti non si va molto lontano.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Paolo Maldini ha pronto il regalo per il Milan in caso di qualificazione alla Champions. E' Andrea Belotti. L'attaccante può arrivare sia con Ibra sia come sostituto dello svedese. Molto dipenderà da come il Toro chiuderà il campionato. Ma il Milan più di un pensiero su Belotti lo farà.


Questo si ché è un bel regalo, magari arriva anche dentro un pacco con il fiocchettino rosso.


----------



## kipstar (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nonostante un Toro messo molto male, Belotti sta facendo un'ottima stagione. E' un attaccante esperto, completo, maturo e pronto per una squadra di livello superiore secondo me.
> Certo non ha il talento per diventare un campione, questo ormai sembra assodato, ma nel giusto contesto penso che non abbia niente da invidiare ad un Immobile che segna caterve di goal ogni stagione.
> 
> Noi abbiamo Ibra e Mandzukic, in attacco non so che mosse potremo fare.
> ...



devo dirti....secondo me l'attaccante laziale ha dimostrato un pochino di più del gallo fin'ora. ovvio che sta in contesto diverso....


----------



## Pit96 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Paolo Maldini ha pronto il regalo per il Milan in caso di qualificazione alla Champions. E' Andrea Belotti. L'attaccante può arrivare sia con Ibra sia come sostituto dello svedese. Molto dipenderà da come il Toro chiuderà il campionato. Ma il Milan più di un pensiero su Belotti lo farà.



Magari. 
Belotti poi ci permetterebbe anche di cambiare modulo all'occorrenza con un 442. Si fa male (o non rinnova) Calhanoglu? Mettiamo due punte con Ante e Saelemaekers esterni di centrocampo. Leao pronto a ricoprire due possibili ruoli.
Oppure si fa male Ibra. Mettiamo lui e ci guadagniamo in pressing senza perdere troppo in fase di finalizzazione.
Per me sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo cambi moltissimo, è un attaccante che ha bisogno di palloni per segnare. In questo momento le cose potevano cambiare con un Suarez, un campione che davvero ti avrebbe dato qualcosa in più in attacco. Detto questo Belotti come vice ci sta, ma se non aumentiamo la qualità dei tre trequartisti dietro il centravanti non si va molto lontano.



A beh concordo.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> devo dirti....secondo me l'attaccante laziale ha dimostrato un pochino di più del gallo fin'ora. ovvio che sta in contesto diverso....



Vero pure se Belotti ha segnato piu di 100 goal col Torino, non pochi a 27 anni in una squadra simile. Li segna anche in modo molto vario, per certi versi è piu completo di Immobile.

Non abbiamo la controprova finora su cosa possa fare in una squadra con qualità superiore, penso sia anche il dubbio che lui si voglia togliere nei prossimi anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nonostante un Toro messo molto male, Belotti sta facendo un'ottima stagione. E' un attaccante esperto, completo, maturo e pronto per una squadra di livello superiore secondo me.
> Certo non ha il talento per diventare un campione, questo ormai sembra assodato, ma nel giusto contesto penso che non abbia niente da invidiare ad un Immobile che segna caterve di goal ogni stagione.
> 
> Noi abbiamo Ibra e Mandzukic, in attacco non so che mosse potremo fare.
> ...



impresentabile ma anche piuttosto intoccabile dato che di budget ce ne è già dedicato fin troppo. ci siamo infilati in un buco ch sa di sterco e la fine è tra 18 mesi salvo fallimenti totali di questa stagione.
ma in quel caso credo che anche i dirigenti salterebbero.
hanno scommesso tutto su questi 2 ed ora dobbiamo solo vedere se la scommessa paga.

non credo ci sia spazio per belotti a meno che a qualcuno non venga la brillante idea di dirottare il paracarro croato a sinistra segando di fatto leao e vendendo hauge (cosa che sinceramente non mi sembra impossibile, lo dico ora e vedremo come va).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Paolo Maldini ha pronto il regalo per il Milan in caso di qualificazione alla Champions. E' Andrea Belotti. L'attaccante può arrivare sia con Ibra sia come sostituto dello svedese. Molto dipenderà da come il Toro chiuderà il campionato. Ma il Milan più di un pensiero su Belotti lo farà.



Ma, con l'arrivo di Mandzukic che se non ho capito male avrà il rinnovo automatico garantito con l'ingresso in Champions, non so se la società comprerà un terzo attaccante. Bisogna anche vedere se Ibra deciderà di continuare o meno. Se restano entrambi penso si opterà per l'assetto attuale, magari inserendo un esterno destro come Thauvin (che può giocare anche da seconda punta volendo), oltre ad avere in rosa Leao che in emergenza può giocare da punta. 

Per me l'errore è stato comunque prendere Mandzukic con opzione di rinnovo automatico. Veramente incomprensibile, ma visto che il 99% del forum è strafelice mi adeguo anche io


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> impresentabile ma anche piuttosto intoccabile dato che di budget ce ne è già dedicato fin troppo. ci siamo infilati in un buco ch sa di sterco e la fine è tra 18 mesi salvo fallimenti totali di questa stagione.
> ma in quel caso credo che anche i dirigenti salterebbero.
> hanno scommesso tutto su questi 2 ed ora dobbiamo solo vedere se la scommessa paga.
> 
> non credo ci sia spazio per belotti a meno che a qualcuno non venga la brillante idea di dirottare il paracarro croato a sinistra segando di fatto leao e vendendo hauge (cosa che sinceramente non mi sembra impossibile, lo dico ora e vedremo come va).



Ho già criticato ampiamente l'acquisto di Mandzukic, vediamo. Se continua di questo passo sarebbe assurdo confermarlo l'anno prossimo a 4 milioni, non avrebbe nessuna giustificazione ne logica.

Ibra rientra in un discorso a parte e pure su di lui ho già scritto tante volta cosa pensi.

Per me una società come il Milan non puo avere due attaccanti cosi, avremmo dovuto già investire nel ruolo, figuriamoci se torniamo in CL.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Febbraio 2021)

Una buona occasione, al giusto prezzo.


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2021)

buono per il bollito misto, per carita'


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho già criticato ampiamente l'acquisto di Mandzukic, vediamo. Se continua di questo passo sarebbe assurdo confermarlo l'anno prossimo a 4 milioni, non avrebbe nessuna giustificazione ne logica.
> 
> Ibra rientra in un discorso a parte e pure su di lui ho già scritto tante volta cosa pensi.
> 
> Per me una società come il Milan non puo avere due attaccanti cosi, avremmo dovuto già investire nel ruolo, figuriamoci se torniamo in CL.



ma Mandzukic non ha rinnovo automatico in caso di Champions? Mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa del genere, anche se a logica sembrerebbe incomprensibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho già criticato ampiamente l'acquisto di Mandzukic, vediamo. Se continua di questo passo sarebbe assurdo confermarlo l'anno prossimo a 4 milioni, non avrebbe nessuna giustificazione ne logica.



la logica è tale che ha il rinnovo automatico con determinati risultati DI SQUADRA (CL).
la logica andava usata a gennaio, ormai è tardi.


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Paolo Maldini ha pronto il regalo per il Milan in caso di qualificazione alla Champions. E' Andrea Belotti. L'attaccante può arrivare sia con Ibra sia come sostituto dello svedese. Molto dipenderà da come il Toro chiuderà il campionato. Ma il Milan più di un pensiero su Belotti lo farà.


Non sapevo che Paolo fosse metà genovese e metà scozzese.


----------



## Solo (16 Febbraio 2021)

Ah beh, un regalone proprio...


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2021)

I regali per la Champions,dovrebbero essere questi 3:S.Ramos,Aguero,Thauvin.Tutti e 3 a parametro 0,lo spazio per gli ingaggi lo si crea iniziando a potare i rami secchi e risparmiando su riscatti assurdi(tonali).Questo farebbe una società che torna a battere i pugni sul tavolo che conta.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> buono per il bollito misto, per carita'



Il Milan campione intercontinentale 89 aveva in panca Marco Simone e Stroppa... per il nostro livello Belotti ci sta.


----------



## Manue (16 Febbraio 2021)

Regalo esattamente per ?
fare numero spero.


----------



## Marcex7 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Un giocatore per la Coppa Italia quando affrontiamo il Campobasso ci serve e Belotti è l'ideale.
Non so se sia peggio Ciruzzo bello o il Gallo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Via Gigio e Chala a zero e dentro Cragno, Otavio o qualche carneade a scelta per sostituire Chala e Debolotti?


Europa League 2022/2023, stiamo arrivando. Scusaci per il temporaneo tradimento con la CL, ci riabbracceremo presto. <3


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Via Gigio e Chala a zero e dentro Cragno, Otavio o qualche carneade a scelta per sostituire Chala e Debolotti?
> 
> 
> Europa League 2022/2023, stiamo arrivando. Scusaci per il temporaneo tradimento con la CL, ci riabbracceremo presto. <3



Più che Debolotti,è Gobbelotti, visto che ha la gobba


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Più che Debolotti,è Gobbelotti, visto che ha la gobba



Come se nel 2002, tornati in CL, il regalo estivo fosse stato Roberto Muzzi (il livello è quello, eh)...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come se nel 2002, tornati in CL, il regalo estivo fosse stato Roberto Muzzi (il livello è quello, eh)...



O il mitico Angulo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> O il mitico Angulo



Quale? Miguel Angel Angulo o Igor Angulo?

Perché il secondo lo usavo come termine di paragone per Piatek (perché Igor Angulo in Ekstraklasa a fine carriera segnava molto di più del fenomenale polacco a 23 anni, lo stesso polacco che mezzo forum difendeva fintanto che lo avevamo).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quale? Miguel Angel Angulo o Igor Angulo?
> 
> Perché il secondo lo usavo come termine di paragone per Piatek (perché Igor Angulo in Ekstraklasa a fine carriera segnava molto di più del fenomenale polacco a 23 anni, lo stesso polacco che mezzo forum difendeva fintanto che lo avevamo).



Ovviamente Igor perché mi ricordo della tua crociata contro Pitalek


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> O il mitico Angulo



Comunque intendiamoci, se arriva Debolotti con Ibra e non al posto di Ibra, e contestualmente confermiamo i migliori, io sono contento.

Una presa per il culo sarebbe perdere Gigio e Chala a zero e far entrare Cragno, Otavio e Debolotti. Sarebbe indebolimento netto per il prossimo anno (e a quel punto qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi cosa siamo rientrati a fare in CL pre indebolirci e farci mangiare la faccia sul mercato come una provinciale qualsiasi che si è imbucata in un ambito nel quale non ha nessuna possibilità di giocare alla pari e che quindi viene depredata).



KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Igor perché mi ricordo della tua crociata contro Pitalek



7 goal da quando è arrivato in Bundes, a Gennaio 2020. 7 goal in 13 mesi di cui solo 4 o 5 su azione. E qui bisognava leggere gente che lo difendeva ogni due per tre.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque intendiamoci, se arriva Debolotti con Ibra e non al posto di Ibra, e contestualmente confermiamo i migliori, io sono contento.
> 
> Una presa per il culo sarebbe perdere Gigio e Chala a zero e far entrare Cragno, Otavio e Debolotti. Sarebbe indebolimento netto per il prossimo anno (e a quel punto qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi cosa siamo rientrati a fare in CL pre indebolirci e farci mangiare la faccia sul mercato come una provinciale qualsiasi che si è imbucata in un ambito nel quale non ha nessuna possibilità di giocare alla pari e che quindi viene depredata).
> 
> ...



Non voglio credere che perdiamo i migliori a zero,e poi il dixit del Pelato di Brazzer aka Gazidis, è che i campioni li creiamo in casa,quindi non ha senso lasciar partire Gigio e Hakan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non voglio credere che perdiamo i migliori a zero,e poi il dixit del Pelato di Brazzer aka Gazidis, è che i campioni li creiamo in casa,quindi non ha senso lasciar partire Gigio e Hakan



Soprattutto il pelato ha detto un’altra cosa molto importante (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/parla-ga...l-futuro-vt77052-post1848130.html#post1848130)

“Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare.” E questo appunto è quello che tu hai ricordato .

Ma poi ha anche detto “Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. *Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. “*

Ed è sul grassettato che dovrà vedere la nostra forza, perché la differenza tra i top club e le provinciali oggi non è tanto trovare grandi giocatori a zero, ma saperli trattenere.

Perché saper trattenere i migliori è l’unico modo per tornare grandi, ora noi non possiamo andare a prendere i giocatori già fatti e finiti, per poter tornare a prendere i campioni fatti dovremo tornare ad avere ricavi da big europea. Ma non ci torneremo mai se, oltre a non poter prendere i campioni fatti e finiti, non riusciremo nemmeno a trattenere quelli che facciamo in casa.

Gli Allison e i Salah sono passati per Roma, Lewandowski per Dortmund, ma sono tutti andati a vincere altrove.

Qui si deciderà il nostro futuro, se vorremo essere un Dortmund (che ora è ad un livello superiore al nostro ma che ha un palmares che noi avevamo già superato e di gran lunga a fine anni ‘60) o una Rometta oppure un Bayern o un Liverpool.

Perché parliamoci chiaro, *nel calcio per i club che non possono né comprare i campioni finiti né trattenere quelli che si fanno in casa, non c’è futuro.* Se non sei capace di fare nessuna di queste due cose non hai nessuna speranza di vincere.


----------



## sampapot (17 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma, con l'arrivo di Mandzukic che se non ho capito male avrà il rinnovo automatico garantito con l'ingresso in Champions, non so se la società comprerà un terzo attaccante. Bisogna anche vedere se Ibra deciderà di continuare o meno. Se restano entrambi penso si opterà per l'assetto attuale, magari inserendo un esterno destro come Thauvin (che può giocare anche da seconda punta volendo), oltre ad avere in rosa Leao che in emergenza può giocare da punta.
> 
> Per me l'errore è stato comunque prendere Mandzukic con opzione di rinnovo automatico. Veramente incomprensibile, ma visto che il 99% del forum è strafelice mi adeguo anche io



ma non stiamo dando troppi meriti a Marione? siamo sicuri del rinnovo automatico in caso di Champions? è arrivato che eravamo già primi, con un buon vantaggio sulla quinta...che meriti avrebbe? avrebbe solo consolidato un obiettivo già virtualmente raggiunto al momento del suo arrivo...che senso ha? al momento poi non ha (ancora) inciso su nessuna partita....al limite in caso di vittoria finale


----------



## -Lionard- (17 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nonostante un Toro messo molto male, Belotti sta facendo un'ottima stagione. E' un attaccante esperto, completo, maturo e pronto per una squadra di livello superiore secondo me.
> Certo non ha il talento per diventare un campione, questo ormai sembra assodato, ma nel giusto contesto penso che non abbia niente da invidiare ad un Immobile che segna caterve di goal ogni stagione.
> 
> Noi abbiamo Ibra e Mandzukic, in attacco non so che mosse potremo fare.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Belotti quest'anno secondo me ha fatto un salto di qualità in termini di prestazion. Poi è ovvio che sarebbe un bel downgrade passare da un giocatore come Ibra che seppur 40enne è in grado di fare la differenza come pochissimi altri in A ad un centravanti che, come dici giustamente tu, ha bisogno del contesto per rendere. Infatti la soluzione ideale sarebbe il rinnovo di Ibra per un anno e affiancargli Belotti per una stagione in modo che possa crescere con calma. Poi se Andrea a fine anno avrà convinto si potrà puntare su di lui anche come titolare altrimenti si cercherà un titolare di livello e si terrà Belotti come alternativa. 

Voglio sperare che i 4 netti a Mandzukic in caso di qualificazione alla Champions siano una boutade giornalistica.


----------

